# East End House Lanarkshire, November 2011.



## Black (Dec 13, 2011)

East End House is part of the Carmichael estate, 
built during the 16th century as a fortified tower with extensions.
The building is grade B listed,
became surplus to requirements during the 1980s.















































[email protected]


----------



## LulaTaHula (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow, not looking quite so good these days 

Has it been stripped out? Where's all the STUFF gone?!


----------



## lost (Dec 13, 2011)

Maybe they're about to do something with the place.
Over a year ago a mains water pipe was gushing down the stairs, it was like that for months, has it been fixed?
I contacted Scottish Water but they couldn't do anything as it's a private supply.


----------



## Black (Dec 14, 2011)

theres some stuff eg babys cot, mannequins but battery died thats the reason for 9 pictures

the building was in poor condition but there wasnt any water leaking/ pouring


----------



## Pincheck (Dec 14, 2011)

yes well been there myself better off going to some place like 7dayshop.com and getting a few extra batteries bud, as its very frustrating  when they die. well done


----------



## eggbox (Dec 14, 2011)

Still looks very savable; be such a shame if it's let go.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice one! Lovely roofscape.


----------

